# Green Tree Frog owners



## jacevy (Jun 3, 2013)

I am thinking of getting 3 or 4 GTF and therefore am setting up the aquarium at the moment.

I have been researching and pretty much think I know it all .....hahahaha ......

The one thing that has me stumped though is that as a morph you need to have food on hand for the frogs all the time. How is this achieved? Do I honestly have to have crickets in the aquarium at all times? Wont they breed and stink?

What did others do to feed their morphs?

Also regarding importing from VIC to QLD. I have rung the wildlife department and they said they would get back to me (lets just say I am still waiting!). Do I need a import statement? The breeder doesn't seem to know about this as they usually just post in their own state.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 3, 2013)

Keep morphs in a small aquarium (1ft) with no substrate an a few branches and leaves hanging from walls. Morphs need to be giving the chance to eat at all hours due to how fragile they are.

I would not suggest putting them in an enclosure suited to an adult or more mature frog, likely hood of crickets hiding an frogs not eating is alot higher.

Morphs wont be eating adult crickets ao they will not breed in a morph setup.


Rick


----------



## jacevy (Jun 3, 2013)

ok

Thank you

What age do they go in to an adult enclosure?

I just reread the add.
Are these morphs or adults?

[h=3]_
Young Green Tree Frogs (Litoria Caerulea) 2013 spawning. 
Very healthy, feeding well on small crickets, small giant meal worms and flies._[/h]

Sorry for the newbie questions.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 3, 2013)

jacevy said:


> ok
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...



I would be thinking they are fresh morphs.

You could put them into an adult setup once they get some fat store on them, you will notice them start to look less boney are start to get a chubby skull. I lost a red eyes tree frog due to moving mine too quickly and they were not exactly fresh morphs, gtf's are a little hardier but would be best to keep them in a simplistic setup until you know they are all eating like pigs.


Rick


----------



## jacevy (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks again. 

So will a click Clack type thing work? 
Can I put a heat cord under a small area and have the temp around 26?
Then just have a shallow water dish and a few branches and leaves?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 3, 2013)

jacevy said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> So will a click Clack type thing work?
> Can I put a heat cord under a small area and have the temp around 26?
> Then just have a shallow water dish and a few branches and leaves?



A tall tub with a flat bottom would be fine, i wouldnt make it to big but 40x30x40 would be fine. Small water bowl, branches an leaves will all be fine. If i can fine i picture i will upload one for ya mate.


Rick


----------



## jacevy (Jun 3, 2013)

PERFECT.
I would love a picture.
I can use what I have and keep renovating the fish tank I have for when they get older.

EDIT:
Oh damn I just realised they wont have UV if they are in a click clack.
So I do need a proper small vivarium setup.


----------



## jazii (Jun 11, 2013)

for anything under about 8mth old id be giving uv, ive had green trees for about 10 yrs now, and have bought most as 4mths old, and have had some fresh morph red eyes, the way I fed was morning and night placing 3 small crickets in the tank and watching for about like 10 mins to see what it eats, alternatively you can hand feed, or use tweezers which I do mostly so I know it has been eaten, at night time feed you could judt throw like 4 in the tank, PER frog and leave them overnight as they wont be very active during the day, or should I say will be almost 100% more active at night. as with the set up, the tank I used was a 30x30x30 urs tank, like this: http://www.ultimatereptiles.com.au/...azing_zoom1.tpl&product_id=406&category_id=57 and what I did, was put a uv bulb inside the cage, with a cage around it, and then I had a heat light over the tank suspended so it doesn't actually touch the tank of the light inside, or you could put a heat mat under the tank and a water bowl on top of that, or fill the bottom section with water and put a water heater in that, as these will all help keep the tank at the needed temperature. also I don't recommend using a click clack as when opening/closing you may squish the little guys in the lid and that would be sad!


----------

